# Onkyo 707



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a used 707 to power my SVS SCS-02 system. Would that be a decent starting point and maybe add an external amp later on down the road? Or should I go with something a little higher in their line? My budget is around $550. Thanks!

-Andrew


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Andrew, 

The 707 will handle your speakers with no problem, since your budget is $550 I will offer you two choices from accessories4less a 707 and the NR807 both are refurbished and come with a full Onkyo warranty plus free shipping.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

For that price the 807 is a bargain and an excellent receiver :T


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome! I think I'll go with the 807. Is the remote that comes with it decent? Since, this is at the top of my price range, I'll have to wait a little bit before I pick up a Harmony remote.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is what the remote looks like, Sorry I couldn't find a larger pic.:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Rhuarc said:


> I'm looking at getting a used 707 to power my SVS SCS-02 system. Would that be a decent starting point and maybe add an external amp later on down the road? Or should I go with something a little higher in their line? My budget is around $550. Thanks!
> 
> -Andrew



Andrew,
For 399 Dollars, you can actually get a B-Stock TX-SR707 from Accessories4less. In this instance, there are nothing but positives as Onkyo's Factory Warranty is not transferrable and you will get a 1 year Warranty from Accessories4less.

And as has been pointed out, for that same amount, you can get a TX-NR807 for 549 Dollars from AC4L. The 807 retails for 1100 Dollars and adds a stronger Amplifier Section, Internet Radio/Ethernet Firmware Updates, and more. I really think getting the 807 is the way to go if needing to stay at that amount.

I will also point out that Amazon is selling the HT-RC180 Brand New for about 10 Dollars less than the B-Stock 807. You would lose an HDMI Input, 12 Volt Triggers, and a few other things, but would gain an additional year of Warranty as A-Stock Onkyo's have a 2 Year Warranty. The 180 is based off of the TX-NR807 and shares the same Amplifier Section and most everything else with it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I found the RC180 refurbished for $449. If the general consensus is that it will perform at or at least very near the 807, I think I'll go that route. Any more input?

-Andrew


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Rhuarc said:


> I found the RC180 refurbished for $449. If the general consensus is that it will perform at or at least very near the 807, I think I'll go that route. Any more input?
> 
> -Andrew


Go with the 707. :T It's got all you need to setup a great system.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Andrew, I did a comparison with the three receiver in question and this is what I got, here is a PDF file for you to look at.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

ok, so I ran some numbers, if I go with the 707 I can get the STS speaker package from SVS, but I will have to wait a little bit to get an amp for my Fi Q18 sub. Think it's worth it to wait? 

Edit: I found a set of MTS-01's, would the 707 be able to give them enough power? I realize that I would probably want to add an amp later on, but I'm guessing that the 707 would be enough to start with.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I found a onkyo 705 for $225, for that price I could get an external amp. I read nothing but good things about the 705. Any opinions?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The TX-SR705 would be a fine AVR for you. Especially since you are using an outboard Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input! I have one last question, will the 705 be able to give some decent power to the MTS' until I get an amp, which might be 3 months or so?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Rhuarc said:


> Thank you everyone for your input! I have one last question, will the 705 be able to give some decent power to the MTS' until I get an amp, which might be 3 months or so?


Hello,
Considering you are using a SVS Subwoofer with it, I really think it should be fine. The 705 really is an excellent value for 250 Dollars. Adding a Amplifier soon will definitely take you to another level.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The 705 is a great receiver and has plenty of power.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll actually be using a DIY sub, which is an 18" Fi Q in a sealed box with an EP4000 powering it, so I should be good to go. Thank you everyone for helping me make a decision! I just ordered the 705.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Andrew,
Congrats on the 705. Really is an excellent AVR which gives you all the major Features needed for a great HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

On to the next topic . What would be a good amp, in the $300 or less range, to power the MTS-01's and maybe the MTS center channel. I'm thinking that the 705 should be sufficient for the center and surrounds, but I may be wrong.


----------

